# Difference between medical center and hospital



## JeffW (Jun 29, 2007)

What's supposed to be the technical differences on why a facility calls themselves a 'medical center' vs a 'hospital'?  Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## charford (Jun 29, 2007)

Any facility providing some form of medical care could be called a medical center. This could include anything from a single practitioner to a highly advanced, large facility. Facilities calling themselves a hospital have to have a license - making the requirements much more stringent.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't know....my wife is a hospital RN at Southbay Harbor Medical Center (Kaiser Permanente)....????


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 29, 2007)

Most all the places I've seen that call themselves Medical Centers seem to have both hospitals and medical offices (with general and specialists).

Don't know that this is an official definition though.

Fern


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 30, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> Most all the places I've seen that call themselves Medical Centers seem to have both hospitals and medical offices (with general and specialists).
> 
> Don't know that this is an official definition though.
> 
> Fern



Fern is right,

Most hospitals now have associated medical offices at the location too. So they call themselves a Medical Center.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 30, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> Most all the places I've seen that call themselves Medical Centers seem to have both hospitals and medical offices (with general and specialists).
> 
> Don't know that this is an official definition though.
> 
> Fern



That sounds like the most logical definition.  

My wife previously worked at a county hospital and it didn't have any medical offices attached  Whereas the Kaiser she works at now has the hospital and all the offices/clinics/labs/pharmacies at the same location (on the corner of PCH & Vermont, for those of you who know LA)


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 30, 2007)

Rick,
I know it well.  It was my mom and dad's hospital/medical center of choice.  They lived in Torrance.

Fern



ricoba said:


> That sounds like the most logical definition.
> 
> My wife previously worked at a county hospital and it didn't have any medical offices attached  Whereas the Kaiser she works at now has the hospital and all the offices/clinics/labs/pharmacies at the same location (on the corner of PCH & Vermont, for those of you who know LA)


----------

